# URGENT Birth Certificate query for P.R. Application please help??



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi all
We have finally completed almost all of our P.R Visa application got an appointment with a solicitor tomorrow to certify our documents. Ive just had a last minute panick. We have full birth certificates for our children stating our names, occupationson them etc - as it states. However our birth certificates are just the basics our name, d.o.b., sex. It does not say full certificates for us but would hate to submit everything and that be insufficient. 

Just wondered if anyone out there has submitted theres in the last few months ???

Thanks for any help
Maria


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

m field said:


> Hi all
> We have finally completed almost all of our P.R Visa application got an appointment with a solicitor tomorrow to certify our documents. Ive just had a last minute panick. We have full birth certificates for our children stating our names, occupationson them etc - as it states. However our birth certificates are just the basics our name, d.o.b., sex. It does not say full certificates for us but would hate to submit everything and that be insufficient.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone out there has submitted theres in the last few months ???
> ...


You need to apply to the place of registration at birth, give the registrar you birth certificate number and tell them you need a full birth certificate, there is usually a small charge for this, as you will need Full Birth Certificates for your PR


----------

